# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Krampen in nek

## Jojo76

Hallo allemaal.

Afgelopen nacht is voor mij een hel geweest. Ik heb totaal niet kunnen slapen en had vreselijk last van mijn nek. Gisteren eigenlijk de hele dag al maar vanaf dat ik ging liggen werd het steeds erger. Steeds als ik me bewoog kreeg ik een soort kramp in mijn nek. Ik kon dus ook geen houding vinden om te kunnen slapen en heb de hele nacht wakker gelegen. Ik heb zelfs een paar keer de tranen in mijn ogen gehad omdat het zo'n pijn deed. Kan ik een koudje gevat hebben? Zondag is er een rooster in het raam open gezet en als ik op onze bank ga zitten voel je daar wel kou vandaan komen. Kan ik paracetamol innemen vanavond als ik ga slapen of is dat niet slim? Als ik vannacht weer zo'n last heb denk ik dat ik even contact ga opnemen met de huisarts morgenvroeg. Nu gaat het wel en vanaf dat mijn vriend is gaan werken heb ik toch nog wat kunnen slapen gelukkig maar ben nog wel vaak wakker geweest.  :Mad:  Ik heb dit nog nooit eerder zo gehad.

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Jojo,

Klinkt bekend. Ik heb dat ook eens gehad. Had je het gevoel dat het ook zomaar ineens in je nek schoot (met een geluid ook)? Of is het geleidelijk op komen zetten? Tocht op je is nooit goed en daar krijg je altijd stramme spieren van.

Het kan zijn dat er een spiertje niet goed zit. Meestal is dit binnen een week over, maar kan wel heel pijnlijk zijn als je probeert te bewegen. Ik raad je aan om een sjaal om te doen en te werken met warmtecompressen. Misschien ook Midalgan of een andere creme die tegen pijnlijke spieren werkt erop te smeren.
Naar je huisarts gaan kan altijd natuurlijk. 

Ik hoop dat je vannacht goed slaapt zeg! Ik zou wel een paar pijnstillers innemen.

----------


## Jojo76

> Hoi Jojo,
> 
> Klinkt bekend. Ik heb dat ook eens gehad. Had je het gevoel dat het ook zomaar ineens in je nek schoot (met een geluid ook)? Of is het geleidelijk op komen zetten? Tocht op je is nooit goed en daar krijg je altijd stramme spieren van.
> 
> Het kan zijn dat er een spiertje niet goed zit. Meestal is dit binnen een week over, maar kan wel heel pijnlijk zijn als je probeert te bewegen. Ik raad je aan om een sjaal om te doen en te werken met warmtecompressen. Misschien ook Midalgan of een andere creme die tegen pijnlijke spieren werkt erop te smeren.
> Naar je huisarts gaan kan altijd natuurlijk. 
> 
> Ik hoop dat je vannacht goed slaapt zeg! Ik zou wel een paar pijnstillers innemen.


Nee, ik heb geen gevoel gehad dat het er in is geschoten. Denk echt dat ik een koudje heb gevat door het openstaande rooster. Ik heb nu een hoge trui aan want een sjaal heb ik niet. Het rooster zit inmiddels weer halfdicht en heb ik 2 paracetamolletjes op vandaag maar vanavond voordat ik ga slapen gaat er zeker nog 1 naar binnen. Gelukkig hoef ik niet te werken (vriendlief verdient genoeg) anders was ik vandaag vast in slaap gevallen.  :Wink:

----------


## Four Roses

Ben benieuwd of je goed hebt geslapen?

----------


## Jojo76

> Ben benieuwd of je goed hebt geslapen?


Yes!!  :Big Grin:  Ik voelde het op een gegeven moment wel eventjes maar heb geen krampen o.i.d. gehad. Nu hopen dat het nooit weer terug komt want wat is dat een ellende zeg. Bedankt voor je belangstelling.

----------


## Four Roses

Graag gedaan en goed te horen dat het weg is! Let erg op met tocht in het vervolg, want dit kan snel op je spieren slaan.

----------


## Agnes574

Ben ik het helemaal mee eens!

Ben ooit 's wakker geworden met een stijve nek door tocht wss ... man,man, ik dacht dat ik m'n nek gebroken had  :Frown: , moest mijn hoofd met mijn handen optillen van mijn kussen en pijn dat dat deed (en eng als je niet weet wat er scheelt op dat moment)
Bleek een 'gewone stijve nek' te zijn, maar het is géén prettig gevoel!!

----------


## Jojo76

Het is nog steeds niet over, het lijkt wel of het weer opnieuw begint. Ik heb tot nu toe geen krampen gehad nog maar ik ben er wel bang voor. Ik heb vanmorgen maar weer een paracetamol ingenomen maar als het niet snel over is denk ik dat ik maar richting de huisarts ga.

----------


## Four Roses

@ Jojo: he wat vervelend om te horen zeg dat het weer terug lijkt te komen! Ik zou nu wel een afspraak met de huisarts maken, dit is niet leuk meer.

----------


## Jojo76

Ik heb vanmorgen de huisarts gebeld en ik moest een afspraak maken bij de fysiotherapeut waar ik donderdagmiddag terecht kan. Ik krijg ook geen andere pijnstillers want ik heb maagklachten dus moet het zien te redden met de paracetamol.

Weet iemand misschien of die behandelingen bij de fysio vergoed worden? Ik ben aanvullend verzekerd en heb de Comfortpolis van Agis. Mijn vriend denkt dat we misschien nu het eigen risico moeten betalen maar ik heb contact gehad met Agis hierover en die hebben mij gezegd dat alles vergoed wordt.

----------

